# WinCC Taskleiste öffnet sich nicht in der Runtime



## KNEFI (30 August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Windows-Taskleiste. Wenn ich ein Programm gestartet habe also in der Runtime möchte ich über die Windowstaste meine Taskleiste öffnen. sie öffnet sich aber nicht mehr???

Das Problem fing an nach dem einspielen des WinCC hotfix 5

Softwarestand V7.0 + SP1 + HF5

Weiß einer wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann?????
(Außer das Hotfix zu löschen)


----------



## vladi (30 August 2010)

*Taskleiste*

Hallo,

sind evtl. die Windows Tasten beim Start der RT gesperrt? Bei den "Rechner",  Eigenschaften, kann man das einstellen.

Gruss: V.


----------



## KNEFI (31 August 2010)

Hallo,
Wenn es diesem Punkt bei den rechner eigenschaften geben sollte, dann finde ich ihn nicht. Wie gesagt von meiner Seite aus habe ich dort nichts geändert.
Vllt kannst du mir genau beschreiben wo du meinst. Dann werde ich da mal nachschauen.


lg


----------



## pylades (31 August 2010)

Ich nehme an vladi meint diesen Dialog.

Pylades


----------



## KNEFI (31 August 2010)

Hallo ich habe nachgeschaut bis auf die einstellung zur Sprache sind meine Parameter identisch. Außerdem steht da ja auch nichts was mit der windows taste zutun haben könnte.

ich suche sowas wie. Windows taste aktivieren und dann im vordergrund????


----------



## KNEFI (31 August 2010)

haaaa ich habs geschafft...

Fragt mich nicht warum das so ist aber:

Wenn ich unter Windows die Taskleiste unter den Eigenschaften fixiere,und dann die WInCC Runtime öffne kann ich sie wieder mit der windows taste öffnen.
Einziger Nachteil ist das sie in Windows die ganze Zeit eingeblendet ist. Aber ich denke das stört nicht weiter.

Knefi 1 Siemens 0


----------



## KNEFI (31 August 2010)

zu früh gefreut.
Jetzt hab ich zwar die Taskleiste in der Runtime. Aber die Bilder bzw Anwendungen öffnen sich im hintergrund.

Hilfe....

knefi 0 Siemens 1


----------



## KNEFI (31 August 2010)

Jetzt aber...
im Bildfenster des Startbildes war die Eigenschaft Vordergrund auf JA gesetzt.

Danke nochmal an das tolle Hotfix 5 und den ärger den ich damit hatte.

Aber danke auch an alle die mir geholfen haben.

:TOOL:


----------

